# Mobil 1 Oil Filters



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Mobil 1 oil filters? I know the Nissan and Wix filters are supposed to have superior drainback valves.

The Mobil 1 filters are on sale at Canadian Tire this week and I thought I'd give one a try. They're not a cheap filter (although I know you can't alyways equate price with quality)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mobil 1 is similar to the K&N oil filter and is made by Champion Labs. You might like this article; it's a bit dated, but a very informative piece on oil filters:

Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

That was a good read, smj. Thanks for the link.

I think I'm going to take my Mobil 1 filter back and go get a Wix from my local Carquest parts store. It's the superior drainback valve that I want. I've got the quick rattle on start up and although I know the filter is ultimately not the solution, I want to do everything I can to keep the oil in the tensioner.

(I still haven't got the stones to tackle the timing chain job.)


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I returned the Mobil 1 filter and went with the Wix. Changed the oil and filter this afternoon. Will probably put the snow tires on in the next few weeks. The truck has a date with the undercoating guy next weekend. Chainsaw bar oil and candle wax. It's a mess...but it works.

At Carquest, the parts guy said his system showed two very different filters for my motor ('97 2.4). I recognized the correct one as soon as he showed me both. Weird, eh?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was only one filter available in 97 (KA24E). The filter was Nissan number 15208-55Y00. Perhaps his system also listed the filter used on the 98 Frontier KA24DE, which started production in 97. That would've been a smaller filter, Nissan 15208-9E000.


----------

